# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Toyotomi] ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΑ ΣΕ 12ΑΡΙ Inverter TOYOTOMI

## pfiliousis

Εχω προβλημα σε ενα 12αρι τυπου akira inverter με τον ανεμιστηρα του κανει θορυβο (συγχρονιζει) πιθανον ειναι ο αξονας του μοτερ.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω που μπορω να βρω μοτερ και πως μπορω να το βγαλω ( καποιες ενδεικτικες οδηγιες ή και φωτο αν εχουμε)
Ευχαριστω πολύ

----------


## pliktras

καλησπέρα φίλε.Ποιο μοτέρ ανεμιστήρα μέσα η έξω; Επίσης δώσε μας ακριβώς τον κωδικό απο το  μοντέλο .Αν οντως μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνος σου κάντο.Αλλιώς πάρε καλύτερα ένα μάστορα.Τι οδηγίες ακριβώς; Εξω πχ ειναι μια φτερωτή που βιδώνει ανάποδα συνήθως το παξιμάδι  στον άξονα και μετα  το μοτερ του ανεμιστήρα εχει βίδες που πιάνουν στο σασι και  εννοείται τα καλώδια να τα αφαιρέσεις.Ειναι απλό σχετικά δε θες καποιον οδηγό.Τωρα για μέσα ειναι πιο περίπλοκα τα πράγματα.Στα δικά μου μηχανήματα λόγο του ότι κάνω και επισκευές σε πλακέτες γενικά τα άλλαξα εγω σε 2 που κάηκαν σε διαφορετικές φάσεις αλλά θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις καλύτερα ψυκτικό αν δεν εισαι σίγουρος μην κάνεις καμιά ζημιά.Δεν ειδα κάποιον οδηγό αλλα σε ενα εσωτερικό του αδερφού μου που ειχε καει ζορίστικα να σου πω την αλήθεια

----------


## kosmas71

Φίλε μου γεία σου, θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω ποιο Ακιρα εχεις μήπως ειναι αυτο με 2 λαμπακια αριστερα στο κεντρο κατι σαν display και 2 λαμπακια δεξια ? Αν ναι θα ηθελα να σε ρωτήσω κατι, Ευχαριστώ

----------

